

Fukushima Radiation Reached US West Coast Contaminating Fishes - benhomie
http://www.turnerradionetwork.com/news/232-pat

======
adaml_623
If you google search on the very first image in that article you will find it
is from a forum post in 2009 2 years prior to Fukushima[1].

If you believe an article like that then you're quite ignorant.

[1]
[http://www.fishingwithrod.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=22216.0](http://www.fishingwithrod.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=22216.0)

------
cratermoon
Turner Radio, run by this guy:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Turner](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Turner)

Do not confuse with Ted Turner or Turner Broadcasting media.

------
broadusc
I emailed the organization responsible for the Local Environmental Observers,
and this is the response that I got.

"The authors are speculating or taking and in some cases taking images and
quotes from our LEO Network out of context:

· The salmon from Hydaburg (map) has a condition called Henneguya, a parasite
that commonly effects salmon in Alaska and other places. For more information
see this ADF&G Fact Sheet.

· The white fish from Nuiqsut (map) had a skin condition caused by a mold
called Saprolegnia. This was diagnosed from samples analyzed for the State of
Alaska Department of Fish and Game Fish Pathology Lab. This can be brought on
by environmental stress such as warm temperatures. Given that this is the
first time (October 2013) it has been seen in these fish, and that they are
river caught, we do not see radiation as a likely cause.

· The cause of the hair loss and lesions in seals and walrus (map) in Alaska
continues to be a mystery. Fallout from Fukushima has been listed among many
possible causes or contributing factors. For more information on the unusual
mortality event for these animals, see this link.

Regards – Mike

Michael Brubaker, Director Community Environment and Safety Alaska Native
Tribal Health Consortium 907-729-2464"

------
blueskin_
At first, I thought I accidentally clicked a link to the Daily Mail.

Completely unverified and fictitious article, of course.

Look at the sidebar:

* VISUALLY CONFIRMED: Enormous Craft Detected on Moon

* __* UPDATED Feb. 5 __* INDICATIONS OF SEVERE EARTHQUAKE / ERUPTION AT YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK

* MONSTROUS EARTHQUAKE TO HIT OHIO?

* The Most Secret Prison Unit in the Entire United States

== WTF.

Also, this is why not to upvote without reading.

------
kumarski
facepalming. Ben Homie, you just lost major scientific competency credibility.

[http://www.nrc.gov/about-nrc/radiation/health-
effects/measur...](http://www.nrc.gov/about-nrc/radiation/health-
effects/measuring-radiation.html)

------
benhomie
I was pretty shocked when I saw this article, didn't think about it much other
than to share it. Glad that this isn't true, thanks for all the verifications.

